# Mactan Airport Fee with 13a



## cebudude1 (Jul 8, 2013)

I am leaving tonight from Mactan airport, I am 13a permanent resident VISA holder. Am I correct that the fee for leaving the country for the first time since having my VISA 
P2,600 and P550 airport fee(s) I forgot.

Thanks


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

As I remember about 3 years ago leaving MacTan, I was charged P550.

Fred


----------

